# L4.47 OTA Fixed?



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

L4.47 is now on one of my 622'2 replacing L4.46. Ota audio problem on two NY DMA channels is now fixed.


----------



## njlamber (Oct 3, 2007)

I got it also overnight, I got all my OTA audio back with it.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I got the update this morning also, has fixed my Off Air Antenna Audio Problem.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Yep, got 4.47 overnight and all seems well again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*The poll is ONLY for those who received L4.47.*

L4.47 is now appearing on receivers - if (and only if) you have received this update please let us know if the OTA issue has been resolved.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Recieved L4.47 last night. No OTA issues


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> *The poll is ONLY for those who received L4.47.*
> 
> L4.47 is now appearing on receivers - if (and only if) you have received this update please let us know if the OTA issue has been resolved.


 I got L4.47 last night and the OTA audio problems are FIXED.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This software version did the trick. I happy that E* got the fix out so quickly!


----------



## blizardj (Oct 10, 2007)

Got L447 this morning at 4:01 am. Got my audio back on the PBS chan. Las Vegas, NV


----------



## jaustin916 (Sep 26, 2007)

OTA's are all working with audio...


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Audio fixed. A recording I made from CBS in LA that had no sound with 446, now does have sound. So the OTA data stream was recorded intact.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Same here.. Survivor CBS I had that did not play now plays.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 30, 2007)

It would be interesting if Dish disclosed what the problem was. Just for curiosity sake. I'd like to go back through some of the threads to see who speculated correctly. LOL

I got the 447 upgrade last night at 3 am. All audio on all OTA works now. I'm smiling once again.

Nate


----------



## ncted (Aug 19, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Same here.. Survivor CBS I had that did not play now plays.


Er...why are you recording Survivor in HD?

Ted


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

wierdo AFAIK I still have 445

I'm being skipped


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ncted said:


> Er...why are you recording Survivor in HD?
> 
> Ted


Because it looks a lot better upscaled SD from the source than taking SD and upscaling it at the recevier.. Big difference.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

stuckinthemud said:


> It would be interesting if Dish disclosed what the problem was. Just for curiosity sake. I'd like to go back through some of the threads to see who speculated correctly. LOL
> 
> I got the 447 upgrade last night at 3 am. All audio on all OTA works now. I'm smiling once again.
> 
> Nate


I suggest taking a look at this thread. Lots of opinions on how this could have happend and lets keep these type of topics in this thread so it is not tied to this forums rules.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106656


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Audio fixed. A recording I made from CBS in LA that had no sound with 446, now does have sound. So the OTA data stream was recorded intact.


So those programs that I deleted as I was yelling at the TV had audio? Well crap.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> So those programs that I deleted as I was yelling at the TV had audio? Well crap.


It would appear so. I almost deleted the recording, but decided to wait for the fix. Unfortunately, I discovered the audio problem during the recording and stopped the recording. Restarted it a few minutes later just in case. But there will be a 5 minute gap in last Friday's Numbers when I watch it later.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> It would appear so. I almost deleted the recording, but decided to wait for the fix. Unfortunately, I discovered the audio problem during the recording and stopped the recording. Restarted it a few minutes later just in case. But there will be a 5 minute gap in last Friday's Numbers when I watch it later.


When I would check as it was recording, the audio was fine. Only when I played it back did I notice that there was no audio. I guess this problem didn't affect everyone the same. Glad it is fixed though.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.... Who voted No? If you did.. Why? Don't worry no rocks will be thrown..  Just curious why and what you are experiencing.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok.... Who voted No? If you did.. Why? Don't worry no rocks will be thrown..  Just curious why and what you are experiencing.


I just voted no because I'm still loosing audio and video on all stations (both satellite and OTA). I don't know if it's the 622 software or the HDMI splitter that I'm also using.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Try bypassing the splitter, I'll bet that's the problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

lujan said:


> I just voted no because I'm still loosing audio and video on all stations (both satellite and OTA). I don't know if it's the 622 software or the HDMI splitter that I'm also using.


Thanks lujan for piping in.. Much appreciated.  Good to know why so it can be factored in.. Does sound like the issue you are having might not be related to the fix.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Try bypassing the splitter, I'll bet that's the problem.


I'll try that the next time I get some time. Thanks


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

4.47 seems to cleared up the OTA audio issues I was having on both my 622 and 722.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I received L447 on both my 622 and 722. OTA audio is now fixed on both.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

I received the 4.47 update Tuesday morning, but I did not have a chance to test it out until tonight.

I scrolled up and down several times through all my OTA stations, and there is now no loss of audio.

Good fix!


----------

